
The iPad juggernaut is gaining momentum  - mlongo
http://ipadwatcher.com/2010/10/07/the-ipad-juggernaut-is-gaining-momentum/
======
slantyyz
It's pretty hard to NOT be the leader when you're pretty much the only game in
town.

Yes, there are other devices around, but not many of them are providing the
same level of performance at $500 as the base iPad, nor do they have the
luxury of being sold in high traffic Apple stores and Best Buy.

As much as I love my iPad, there absolutely needs to be real competition in
the marketplace to keep Apple honest.

I had high hopes for the Galaxy Tab, but I'm not convinced Samsung's marketing
team knows how to market it. The Playbook is really impressive, but it seems a
little vapour-y right now. It would have been nice if the press had a chance
to physically use one at the announcement.

